# I did it again free golden in for Erie Ontario



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I can help with transport I just can't keep her


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Omg I am busy all weekend and Monday. What is the contact info and is the ad Kijji?
I could just cry:-((


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks guys for helping her. She has such a sweet face!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I found the listing:
Female Golden Retriever - free to loving home | dogs, puppies for sale | St. Catharines | Kijiji


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I already cries cuz I can't bring her here. I emailed the lady asking if she contacted golden rescue I would be willing to pick her up I just need to put her somewhere. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I just read the ad, I have two grand kids that are with me 2-3 days a week so I can't keep her either:-( just can't take a chance if she is snappy with kids. I will ask around. Soooo sad.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I will ask as well. I deleted the kijiji app off my phone so this won't happen again. I'm sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't be sorry if we can save one it would be well worth it. Chin up !


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I'll ask then if someone is able to have her I have no problem getting her it's only an hour drive from Hamilton if that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Darthsadier said:


> I'll ask then if someone is able to have her I have no problem getting her it's only an hour drive from Hamilton if that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have contacted a friend with many rescue contacts in ONtario I will let you know when I hear back from her. :crossfing


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Great thanks I haven't heard back from the person getting rid of the dog hopefully I'll have an email by the morning. I told my mom I got her a new dog for Mother's Day. She wasn't having it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

HAHA, good try on the mother's day ploy


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I will message my family in Welland and Niagara Falls and see if they can help out!


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Ruby13 said:


> I will message my family in Welland and Niagara Falls and see if they can help out!



Thanks ruby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

What really scares me is she is free and not spayed:-/ and they say she has had two large litters previously :-/. Someone is bound to see $$$.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Exactly how I feel. Which is why I wanted to snap her up but boyfriend isn't up to having her here. She hasn't emailed me back yet. I'm hoping she emails me back today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Darthsadier said:


> Exactly how I feel. Which is why I wanted to snap her up but boyfriend isn't up to having her here. She hasn't emailed me back yet. I'm hoping she emails me back today.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 If the owner contacts you
If you can keep her temporarily (this weekend and Monday) I will pick her up from you on Tuesday from there I WILL get her into a Golden Rescue. PROMISE!!!!!!


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Okay I think I almost have boyfriend convinced to hold her here till Tuesday. He was concerned about her health and putting our gr at risk but I told him we take all those risks when we go to the dog park. I haven't emailed her since I asked her of she contacted a gr rescue I don't want to scare her off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

They lady emailed me back and the rescue declined her they said should I still take her in hopes of getting her into a rescue. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

The rescue "declined" her? what does that mean? too full, no room?


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I have no idea I just emailed back and asked why the declined her. I don't have much experience with rescues but I thought they would have taken her in. My boyfriend is still not sold on the idea of keeping her for a bit but I'm still trying. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have heard back from one of my SIL, still waiting to hear from the other. She is checking around with her friends and extended family this morning. 

The problem with children is the biggest obstacle, as one of them does child care and the other has small grandchildren. But, my hope is that they will know someone who will give this girl a good home.

If I were still there in Welland, I would have already picked her up.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I can pick her up I just can't do it unless I know when and where I can bring her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

A rescue group is willing to fix her and take her next week if I keep her this week. Now to convince boyfriend. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Is your boyfriend reluctant bc of your current golden? If so, can you convince him that even if she isn't good with your golden (sounds like she likes other dogs), you can keep her in a separate room for the few days you have to? Or a baby gate to keep them separate. This could save her life so thank-you very much for considering!


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Yeah my boyfriend is concerned cuz we have Sadie who is a very hyper 1 year old and she is a ton of work. And he is concerned that if the rescue fixes her then we have to keep them separate and will have to keep her calm. When Sadie got fixed it was hard to keep her calm and she developed a Seroma. Boyfriend never grew up with dogs so Sadie is his first and we got her as soon as we moved in together. But it sounds like he is warming up to the idea cuz I did my fake tears. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

So, did you explain to the rescue that you may not be able to take her? I'm wondering if the rescue could contact the owner themselves and work something out, explain that somebody could use her for backyard breeding? Which rescue did you contact?


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm thinking somebody will snag her fast today and see dollar signs. They shouldn't advertise that she has had two large litters, grrrr...frustrating.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I explained to the rescue that my boyfriend is on the fence but since doing my fake tears he is more willing. I contacted beamsville 4 paws animal rescue. It's the town I grew up in and knew they would answer me today. I called golden rescue and they don't answer on weekends. There is also another forum me never that would take her Tuesday if need be so I told boyfriend I have options. I have never done this before but I can't stand to see anything happen to this girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

ang.suds said:


> I'm thinking somebody will snag her fast today and see dollar signs. They shouldn't advertise that she has had two large litters, grrrr...frustrating.



I know that's all I'm thinking I did email asking if they still had her and if they do ill drive up there today and grab her. I'll figure it out and boyfriend will have to deal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh you are an angel. If you have a serious issue with anything this week and need me to fly out, I will be on the first flight there, just PM me. I'd obviously only do it if it means she's going to be re-homed to an unknown. If she can be with you, that is so awesome, you are amazing. Keep us posted.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I can foster her briefly starting Tuesday and would be willing take her to be spayed and work on getting a permanent home/ or into the rescue. I wish I could help now but I'm out on the water until Monday afternoon. I am borrowing someone's wifi now to check in. I promise if you get her I will pick her up on Tuesday morning. I can't keep my mind on sailing I just think about her.
I will try to check in again soon. Annette


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Annette, 
I can't stop thinking about her either. Let's hope they haven't given her away yet.
You guys are awesome for helping this girl


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Thanks guys I'm still waiting. I'm even in Niagara at boyfriends parents hoping she emails so I can get there faster. Boyfriend seems to be settled with her maybe leaving Tuesday if I have to get her. You guys are amazing and this forum is great. I truly appreciate your help and support with all this 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I can even get her Monday evening if nessasary . )))


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I'm still waiting on an email back. I guess I have to understand that not everyone sits on their smart phones all day long like i do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Just checking in,,,I spoke with a fellow sailor last night who just happens to be a groomer he said that he would be happy to attend to any grooming issues pro bono . He just said that he would need to to see proof of vaccination. So when and if you pick her up please ask for vet records if they can't provide them at least get thier vets name and location and I will contact them . Did not sleep much last night thinking about how what the rest of her life will be like...will it be a happy one or .... I can't even say it :-(((. I really hope she is still there and we can make it a happy one. Annette the sleepy eyed sailor( I will most likely be relagated to the lowest detail). USELESS LOL thanks for stepping up. Will check in again.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Hey Annette sorry I didn't email late last night. I haven't been sleeping much since I saw the poor girl on kijiji. She emailed me and said she was able to speak with someone directly at gr rescue however I don't understand cuz first she told me she was declined by them. I don't get it but she said gr rescue would try to help her. I said if anything falls through and if she needs her gone today I would go and get her right away. I haven't heard back since last night but if she needs to get rid of her today I'll go get her. At this point it's a waiting game. I was able to convince boyfriend to take her short term like a few days if we needed to. I'm sorry to make everyone worry. Annette and Ang. Thanks for all your help. I'll keep you updated today if I hear from her. Oh by the way my name is Ashley and I'm 25. I probably should have introduced myself before. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Well it is nice to know that the owner is not just looking to dump her with anyone. Will check in soon.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks so much Ashley for the update. Keep us posted if you hear anything. I'm glad GR rescue is involved. Do you know which one? We could always keep our eyes peeled for her on their "adoptables" list.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

No I don't I emailed her last night after she said she had spoke to someone with gr rescue. I told her I would take her right away if they needed her out immediately however I have not heard since. Hopefully they are doing the best the can for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, thanks for your work. Now I guess all we can do is assume she will be safe If you do hear anything, let us know


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Omg my friend found another free gr in my area.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

This situation is different tho she seems to care a lot of this girl and said she is trying to keep her In the family but will let me know if she is unable to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay, thanks for letting us know. Keep us posted!


----------

